# Oh that burning feeling!



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Does anyone else have issues with late evening eating? If I eat past 6:30pm I am setting myself up for misery. It doesn't always happen(rarely does it not happen), but if I eat later than that I have a late nite thyroid attack. Sometimes it is mild, and by this I mean I don't want to kill myself, but most times it is pretty extreme. I get the skin flushing, the shaking, horrible heartburn, my throat swells and feels like someone has rubbed black pepper on the inside of my throat. The anxiety gets pretty nasty also. I have done an amatuer study and notice that if I skip dinner all together or if I eat a small meal early in the evening, it doesn't happen(there have been very rare occasions that it has but it has usually been a high stress day for me.

My doctor had raised my dose of cytomel to 10mcgs daily but we backed it back off to 7.5 when I got really edgy on the 10. I am taking 5mcgs in the morning around 5:15am along with my 100mcgs of Synthroid and then I slit a 5mcg pill and take half at 1:30 in the afternoon. I am still tired and sluggish so I think now that I am used to the raised dosage I am going to start taking the full pill in the afternoon. My doctor said it would be ok and that I probably am just very sensitive to the meds and creeping my dosage up a little at a time should probably be how we handle any medicine changes from here on out no matter how small an increase or decrease.

Anyone got any input or similar experiences? Please share, I am all ears.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> Does anyone else have issues with late evening eating? If I eat past 6:30pm I am setting myself up for misery. It doesn't always happen(rarely does it not happen), but if I eat later than that I have a late nite thyroid attack. Sometimes it is mild, and by this I mean I don't want to kill myself, but most times it is pretty extreme. I get the skin flushing, the shaking, horrible heartburn, my throat swells and feels like someone has rubbed black pepper on the inside of my throat. The anxiety gets pretty nasty also. I have done an amatuer study and notice that if I skip dinner all together or if I eat a small meal early in the evening, it doesn't happen(there have been very rare occasions that it has but it has usually been a high stress day for me.
> 
> My doctor had raised my dose of cytomel to 10mcgs daily but we backed it back off to 7.5 when I got really edgy on the 10. I am taking 5mcgs in the morning around 5:15am along with my 100mcgs of Synthroid and then I slit a 5mcg pill and take half at 1:30 in the afternoon. I am still tired and sluggish so I think now that I am used to the raised dosage I am going to start taking the full pill in the afternoon. My doctor said it would be ok and that I probably am just very sensitive to the meds and creeping my dosage up a little at a time should probably be how we handle any medicine changes from here on out no matter how small an increase or decrease.
> 
> Anyone got any input or similar experiences? Please share, I am all ears.


Is there something you favor eating as your evening meal? Could you give me examples of your last 5 days of evening meals?

Sorry about the swing shift thing; I've not had the experience so therefore did not reply to that post.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

What makes you think its a thyroid attack? Sounds like several things going on.

It could be food allergies or food intolerance to some of or to certain foods. 
Are you eating iodine foods. There are food that contain iodine or grown in iodized soil, or dairy, like cows utters are cleaned with iodine and dairy equipment are also cleaned with iodine. In many different ways we get iodine that we are not aware of.

Throat swelling and black pepper on the inside of throat, sounds like food allergies.

Small meals are good for the digestive system and heartburn.

Skin flushing and anxiety could be the meds.

You got a lot going on so hard to pin point.

Possibly others will chime in with their view point.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I have been tested for food allergies with no allergies being found. I have cut my dairy, soy product, foods with iodines, wheat products and goitregens down to almost nothing. I do eat smaller portion meals than I used to. During the day I don't have these attacks after meals so it shouldn't be food allergies. I don't vary my diet from lunch to dinner.

I was having the exact same attacks before I started on medication so I feel that is not the cause. Especially the skin flushing, hives(which I have not had during these episodes) and anxiety. If anything these symptoms are much better since taking the meds and I don't have these attacks every night, nighttime is just predominantly when they happen. Some time between midnight and 2am.

I have the throat swelling during the day as well, even when I have not eaten anything. I think my throat is reacting when my thyroid is actively dumping hormones into my system. It just seems to be more aggressive at night.

Andros: My meals vary depending on what I am craving at the time.

Last night I ate a Chicken quesadilla( with almost no cheese) and onion rings(great combo right?) crazy bad episode

Night before last I ate chicken noodle soup - didn't have a bad episode it was very mild

The night before that I ate smoked chicken, asparagus and white rice with a pat of butter- no episode

The night before that I ate chicken noodle soup- no episode.

The week before that I had 3 episodes on consequtive nights. I can't remember what I ate but I was on an antibiotic for an ear infection.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> I have been tested for food allergies with no allergies being found. I have cut my dairy, soy product, foods with iodines, wheat products and goitregens down to almost nothing. I do eat smaller portion meals than I used to. During the day I don't have these attacks after meals so it shouldn't be food allergies. I don't vary my diet from lunch to dinner.
> 
> I was having the exact same attacks before I started on medication so I feel that is not the cause. Especially the skin flushing, hives(which I have not had during these episodes) and anxiety. If anything these symptoms are much better since taking the meds and I don't have these attacks every night, nighttime is just predominantly when they happen. Some time between midnight and 2am.
> 
> ...


Aha; I do think the culprit may be MSG (monsodium glutamate) as it is very very adrenergic. That could cause your thyroid to rebel also w/inflamation.

That is why no episode w/ the smoked chicken dinner. That sounds like plain good eating but anything out of a can or a package is going to have MSG or something similar in it.

I am not 100% sure, but I will bettcha'!!! LOL!!


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 19, 2009)

peaches said:


> Does anyone else have issues with late evening eating? If I eat past 6:30pm I am setting myself up for misery. It doesn't always happen(rarely does it not happen), but if I eat later than that I have a late nite thyroid attack. Sometimes it is mild, and by this I mean I don't want to kill myself, but most times it is pretty extreme. I get the skin flushing, the shaking, horrible heartburn, my throat swells and feels like someone has rubbed black pepper on the inside of my throat. The anxiety gets pretty nasty also. I have done an amatuer study and notice that if I skip dinner all together or if I eat a small meal early in the evening, it doesn't happen(there have been very rare occasions that it has but it has usually been a high stress day for me.
> 
> My doctor had raised my dose of cytomel to 10mcgs daily but we backed it back off to 7.5 when I got really edgy on the 10. I am taking 5mcgs in the morning around 5:15am along with my 100mcgs of Synthroid and then I slit a 5mcg pill and take half at 1:30 in the afternoon. I am still tired and sluggish so I think now that I am used to the raised dosage I am going to start taking the full pill in the afternoon. My doctor said it would be ok and that I probably am just very sensitive to the meds and creeping my dosage up a little at a time should probably be how we handle any medicine changes from here on out no matter how small an increase or decrease.
> 
> Anyone got any input or similar experiences? Please share, I am all ears.


To be honest, those symptoms that you describe could be from too much T3 medication. Was your Free T3 too low? Do you have recent thyroid labs that you could share with us?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> I have been tested for food allergies with no allergies being found. I have cut my dairy, soy product, foods with iodines, wheat products and goitregens down to almost nothing. I do eat smaller portion meals than I used to. During the day I don't have these attacks after meals so it shouldn't be food allergies. I don't vary my diet from lunch to dinner.
> 
> I was having the exact same attacks before I started on medication so I feel that is not the cause. Especially the skin flushing, hives(which I have not had during these episodes) and anxiety. If anything these symptoms are much better since taking the meds and I don't have these attacks every night, nighttime is just predominantly when they happen. Some time between midnight and 2am.
> 
> ...


Hidden names for MSG.............

http://www.msgmyth.com/


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Aha, MSG! I read labels and stay away from MSG. Restaurants up here advocate they do not use MSG. Who knows for sure though, if they use it I wouldn't know. Although there is one Mexican restaurant that I get a reaction from whether its food or hyperthyroid. Heart start beating fast, get the internal jitters and pulse goes to 120 BPM. I am back to normal within an hour or so. Other Mexican restaurants up here I don't have problems. But every time I go back to that original Mexican restaurant it happens. So I don't eat there any more. Food intolerance reactions can happen an hour or so after eating and can repeat second time hours later.

But with your symptoms I wouldn't know. Andros gave you a good one MSG.

Keep searching - there has to be a cause and a cure.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GD Women said:


> Aha, MSG! I read labels and stay away from MSG. Restaurants up here advocate they do not use MSG. Who knows for sure though, if they use it I wouldn't know. Although there is one Mexican restaurant that I get a reaction from whether its food or hyperthyroid. Heart start beating fast, get the internal jitters and pulse goes to 120 BPM. I am back to normal within an hour or so. Other Mexican restaurants up here I don't have problems. But every time I go back to that original Mexican restaurant it happens. So I don't eat there any more. Food intolerance reactions can happen an hour or so after eating and can repeat second time hours later.
> 
> But with your symptoms I wouldn't know. Andros gave you a good one MSG.
> 
> Keep searching - there has to be a cause and a cure.


Plus as Shiraz has suggested;too much Cytomel. It prompted me to go back and read her previous posts. LHM!!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds exactly like you have GERD. Ask your internist for anti-GERD medication [e.g., Aciphex]. Though generally you can resolve the issue by not eating at least 3-4 hours before you go to bed. And make sure you're sitting upright during that time.

Everything is not always about thyroid.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

peaches said:


> I was having the exact same attacks before I started on medication so I feel that is not the cause.


That should eliminate meds. - possibly.

Not quit or cutting down on foods does not hack with food allegories or food intolerance. They have to be cut out totally. That is if you can find the
culprit(s). However I am not sticking 100 % with foods as the cause. 
As far as your throat issue have you been checked for seasonal allergies? I understand allergies test are very long a tedious. I saw a women once in an elevator with her arms all marked up from testing.

Did you have RAI - approx 2 weeks after RAI dumping starts and last maybe 2 weeks at the longest. Or a hyper functioning nodule. That is the only reason hormones should be dumping I would think. And yours is the first I have heard act with all those type of symptoms. When my dumps I get very hyper, hyper, hyper. I go a 100 miles an hour to where I fall and brake bones - thats not fun.

I hope you get it all figured out. Theres a bunch of us here helping and suggesting, so good luck with it.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

GD Women said:


> That should eliminate meds. - possibly.
> 
> Not quit or cutting down on foods does not hack with food allegories or food intolerance. They have to be cut out totally. That is if you can find the
> culprit(s). However I am not sticking 100 % with foods as the cause.
> ...


I haven't had RAI but I have read that those of us with Hashi's can have spillage of the the thyroid hormones due to our thyroid being damaged from immunity attacks from our bodies.

I have been allergy tested and the results on everything are negative. I have the same thing happen during the winter so I think it is not seasonal.

I do feel very hyper when this happens but the hyper symptoms go away after a couple of hours, then I crash and burn. I feel really crappy the next day because of the exhaustion of feeling hyper and being up at all hours of the night.

I just took my first dose of 5mcgs of cytomel in the afternoon. I take 5mcgs in the early morning and was taking 2.5mcgs in the afternoon. I just tried the 5 mcgs in the afternoon because that is origanally what my doctor wanted me to take but got really jittery the first time I did it so I backed off til my body could get used to it.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

could be sensitivities to msg...once your body is out of whack...makes everything sooo much more sensitive. Start things one at a time....change your food for a week and see what happens....if its still there go to the next thing...and on an on. Keep a diary. I know its not easy. Hugs.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Daisy, I will try that and see if it helps. It's a good suggestion.


----------

